# Marconi 365 EZ key



## IK0IXI (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi.
Recently I purchased a M.I.M.C. Co 365 EZ Key.

Any available on-line manual or article about this famouse piece ?

Thanks you.

Fabio, IK0IXI / K3QS


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Welcome aboard, Fabio.
I've never seen a manual for one.
Nothing much to write about.
They were changed to go with whichever transmitter they fitted depending on if the smoothing chokes and desensitising was done at the key or in the transmitter.
Mechanically there's nothing to go wrong except rust.
Cheers
Kris


----------



## IK0IXI (Dec 7, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks you Kris.
I found an interesting article about Marconi 365 keys series at 

http://groups.google.com/group/radio-officers/files

See you soon.

Fabio


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

I thought you just press the key and it goes "dit" or "dah" depending on how long you hold it down!


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Not one of these, Brian.
The ultimate key (365EZ) was purely handmatic. Has caged roller bearings fitted.
You had to make the dits and dahs manually. [=P]

An interesting link, Fabio.
Unfortunately the 365B is becoming a little too expensive. I also found it a bit of a "clunker". The 365EZ is still my favourite.

Cheers
Kris


----------



## Tai Pan (Mar 24, 2006)

Proper sparks could send for hours on a 365 key. I have a D in my shack. none of your fancy yankee type keys.


----------

